# platte bay



## benziefisherman

anyone getting any coho yet?


----------



## ajhallfr

They are starting to show up in Frankfort, so it shouldn't be too long.


----------



## Salmonous Maximus

Looking forward for jigging time this year. I hope we hit it right and can find them while they are in the bay during a calm day. Soooo much fun.

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## toto

I wish they would do something about a launch for us small boat guys, otherwise I'm not sour what to do, surf fish I guess.


----------



## benziefisherman

The launch is only for small boats.


----------



## motoscoota

toto said:


> I wish they would do something about a launch for us small boat guys, otherwise I'm not sour what to do, surf fish I guess.


I've never been to Platte Bay, but it looks like surf fishing there is a fantastic idea


----------



## toto

benziefisherman said:


> The launch is only for small boats.


Are you talking about the launch at the end of the road, if so that isn't the problem. The river mouth itself isn't being dredged anymore and that's the problem. The DNR needs to get it done, and yes they can do it, it's a little more complicated but it can be done.


----------



## benziefisherman

i agree


----------



## smackdaddy616

benziefisherman said:


> i agree


Any luck out there yet?


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I would think its way to warm for coho to be staging or entering the river... just my thoughts


----------



## fisheater

motoscoota said:


> I've never been to Platte Bay, but it looks like surf fishing there is a fantastic idea


It’s a good place to kayak fish for coho in the second part of September. The state has a weir just upstream of the mouth. There is a very healthy return every year. Paddling in Platte Bay is absolutely beautiful. Even a California guy might be impressed !


----------



## benziefisherman

I'm gonna go out this weekend if I get the honey-do list done. anyone else get some coho yet?


----------



## Erik

So looking at the launch there by the mouth of the Plate, looks like big sand bar. Do you suppose a guy with a 16 ft flat bottom, 1654 aluminum semi flat bottom with a 40hp motor, 2 batteries, and a trolling motor to be exact, do you suppose he could pull his boat over the bar if he gets out and pulls it by hand?

Just curious. No way I could make the run over from Frankfurt.


----------



## Fiskr Hundr

Erik said:


> So looking at the launch there by the mouth of the Plate, looks like big sand bar. Do you suppose a guy with a 16 ft flat bottom, 1654 aluminum semi flat bottom with a 40hp motor, 2 batteries, and a trolling motor to be exact, do you suppose he could pull his boat over the bar if he gets out and pulls it by hand?
> 
> Just curious. No way I could make the run over from Frankfurt.


In all honesty, yes you could do it. Personally, before I'd even launch the boat, take a walk down the beach and visually check out where the mouth is because it's always changing. Also, you can get a better idea of where the rocks are so you can avoid them on the way out (and in).


----------



## Erik

Sounds like going out isn't so bad but coming back in is the issue?
How far do you usually have to pull the boat by hand when coming back in? Is the river current pretty strong?


----------



## benziefisherman

I use a pedal kayak . it's always worse coming back in for the boats.


----------



## kmauntler

Erik said:


> Sounds like going out isn't so bad but coming back in is the issue?
> How far do you usually have to pull the boat by hand when coming back in? Is the river current pretty strong?


I haven't been up there this year, but typically you'll have to pull the boat 30-50 yards to get to where the current slows enough to get back in and motor up to the launch. The current is fairly fast, but with a flat bottom it should be quite doable. You can also (usually) get out of the main current by staying near the sides. Sometime those wonderful rock statues make it a little tougher.


----------



## motoscoota

Don't leave home without 'em.


----------



## malidewd

benziefisherman said:


> I'm gonna go out this weekend if I get the honey-do list done. anyone else get some coho yet?


I’m hoping to get out there soon as well. No honey-do list, but no way to haul my kayak right now...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fiskr Hundr

Erik said:


> Sounds like going out isn't so bad but coming back in is the issue?
> How far do you usually have to pull the boat by hand when coming back in? Is the river current pretty strong?


Coming back in becomes an issue if the waves kick up. They will be pushing you into shallower water and at that point you may have to walk it. Hopefully you're going to have someone with you that can put the motor in forward as you jump in the boat after you get it righted. No waves or a slight chop you should be able to motor right on up. A second person also comes in handy up on the bow as a spotter (rock spotter) to help guide you in.


----------



## toto

That used to be true Fiskr, and still is to some degree. The problem now is, it's super shallow as in just a few inches deep at the mouth. I wouldn't even think of trying it.


----------



## Fiskr Hundr

toto said:


> That used to be true Fiskr, and still is to some degree. The problem now is, it's super shallow as in just a few inches deep at the mouth. I wouldn't even think of trying it.


Really? I was just there in July and it didn't seem *that *bad, shallow wise. But then again, I was walking, in full fudgie mode, not trying to navigate it in a boat. I guess I'll default to one of my first sentences that said "before you even launch, take a walk down to mouth for a visual". I've been casting at the mouth during the Coho run for about 25 years and I've seen some seriously crazy boat shenanigans way too many times to count. 
Erik, if you're reading this, I hope by the way your name is spelled that you have some Viking blood in you. In which case you'll be good to go.


----------



## Erik

toto said:


> a few inches deep at the mouth. I wouldn't even think of trying it.





Fiskr Hundr said:


> Erik, if you're reading this, I hope by the way your name is spelled that you have some Viking blood in you. In which case you'll be good to go.


Theres a fine line between being brave and being stupid.

Guess its the sort of spot I need to visit when I have plenty of time to mess around. 

Did find some pics of boats passing over the sand bar but they are from 2018. If its like it was then I'm sure I could get my boat through.
I can pull my boat by hand in 6 inches of water. My friend that used to help me do dumb things like this passed away last summer. So now all by myself.


----------



## toto

Fiskr Hundr said:


> Really? I was just there in July and it didn't seem *that *bad, shallow wise. But then again, I was walking, in full fudgie mode, not trying to navigate it in a boat. I guess I'll default to one of my first sentences that said "before you even launch, take a walk down to mouth for a visual". I've been casting at the mouth during the Coho run for about 25 years and I've seen some seriously crazy boat shenanigans way too many times to count.
> Erik, if you're reading this, I hope by the way your name is spelled that you have some Viking blood in you. In which case you'll be good to go.


I was just there other day, yep its shallow. The other problem is, not only is the water shallow but sometimes that sand is so soft you'll sink up to your waist easily, which only compounds the problem. Hey, if you want to give it a try, be my guest, in the meantime I'll keep trying to get our, and the feds to do something about it.


----------



## Slimits

Iv honestly seen the mouth change overnight. So its pointless to predict. Just check it


----------



## Erik

Maybe I'll bring a shovel and dredge me my own little slot 

Thats a joke BTW.


----------



## DeerSlayer36

If one has a 18-19 feet Crestliner-Lund Deep V Walkthrough size the boat. Where is best place to launch to jig Platte Bay? Frankfort to south, anything to north??


----------



## ThreeDogsDown

Empire on a east wind, which is very rare. Parking sucks, so early morning is your only option there. 

Glen Arbor is a tad better because of the docks, but it gets beat with no protection. East wind launch and load is best. Parking also sucks, so early morning is your only option there as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFootball

toto said:


> I was just there other day, yep its shallow. The other problem is, not only is the water shallow but sometimes that sand is so soft you'll sink up to your waist easily, which only compounds the problem. Hey, if you want to give it a try, be my guest, in the meantime I'll keep trying to get our, and the feds to do something about it.


On Facebook Jay Wesley said the feds are the ones who wont let them dredge. Some calls and emails to our congress critters need to be made.


----------



## TK81

BuckeyeFootball said:


> On Facebook Jay Wesley said the feds are the ones who wont let them dredge. Some calls and emails to our congress critters need to be made.


Last I heard, the feds said the state could dredge, but that they could not leave the spoils on the beach like they always used to do. The state probably doesn't want to deal with the spoils pile. Heather Hettinger was a member here and posted about it a few years back.









Platte Bay Angler Access


For those of you who fish Platte Bay, please see the attached news release and consider attending this meeting; https://www.nps.gov/slbe/learn/news/platte-river-mouth-restoration-and-access-plan-environmental-assessment-is-available-for-review.htm Questions can be directed to National...




www.michigan-sportsman.com





Here is what Heather said in 2017:


----------



## toto

BuckeyeFootball said:


> On Facebook Jay Wesley said the feds are the ones who wont let them dredge. Some calls and emails to our congress critters need to be made.


Except Jay isn't exactly correct. I have a letter at home from Debbie Stabenow that states: from the beginning, the DNR can dredge the river mouth but must adhere to two things 1) they may not cross park service land and 2) they may not dump the spoils (dredgings) on the shore. Therefore the DNR is allowed to dredge it as long as they can figure out how to not break those two rules. That's the facts and I have the letter to prove it.


----------



## ThreeDogsDown

Remember when the DNR wanted to pick up the remainder of the old railroad dock? It happened overnight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captnbobb

In Florida when a pass fills in, they dredge and use the "spoils" for beach renourishment projects. Must be someone nearby that could use some fill brought in by barge, lots of seawalls under construction the last few years. They had a barge based dredge operating by the Frankfort light a couple of years ago, don't know where that was dumped.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## toto

They actually do that in Manistee every couple of years. Don't know why it couldn't be done here. This is one of those things that could definately be done, if someone would just take a little time to figure out the engineering aspect of it all. But hey, I have a better idea, how about the NPS give us the boat launch they promised us years ago, now there's an idea.


----------



## ThreeDogsDown

Captnbobb said:


> In Florida when a pass fills in, they dredge and use the "spoils" for beach renourishment projects. Must be someone nearby that could use some fill brought in by barge, lots of seawalls under construction the last few years. They had a barge based dredge operating by the Frankfort light a couple of years ago, don't know where that was dumped.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Whoa whoa there Cap’n. You’re talkin crazy talk. This would require thought and planning and such. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggin is livin

Mini excavator on a pontoon, could be done over night and never seen again...

Where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## Slimits

All they care about is that stupid bird. Pooping piper. Anything that remotely might affect where that dumb bird may land and they cant touch it


----------



## Fiskr Hundr

One thing I definitely don't miss at all, is being on that beach or in the surf on a quiet morning as the sun is coming up, and here comes this big a$$ excavator clackity clacking down the beach and proceeding to make my solitude sound like road construction for the next 4 hours. I know progress has its price, but that **** right there ruined many a morning.


----------



## Benzie Rover

toto said:


> Except Jay isn't exactly correct. I have a letter at home from Debbie Stabenow that states: from the beginning, the DNR can dredge the river mouth but must adhere to two things 1) they may not cross park service land and 2) they may not dump the spoils (dredgings) on the shore. Therefore the DNR is allowed to dredge it as long as they can figure out how to not break those two rules. That's the facts and I have the letter to prove it.


The DNR could get there pretty easily on the old public road ROW that runs east-southeast behind the main dune from parking lot area and deadends about 100 yards down the beach from the mouth. You've been around a few seasons so you likely remember it as the route you took to get to the end of the 1/2-3/4 mile long line of fisherman in the surf. It's also the spot where they (DNR and Feds both) have talked about building an access road, boat launch, breakwall and parking lot several times, but never pulled the trigger. You can see the road ROW on your OnX. 

I personally enjoy not having the mouth dredged as it keeps the fishery to the 14' and under boats I grew up fishing out there. I know that's not a popular opinion, but I vastly prefer no dredging. Here's a tip from the many years in my youth where I dragged boats back to the launch - talk with the swimmer's that are there for the day and see if you can get them to put in more rock wing dams. Or, have a beach day and build a few yourself. 2-3 small wing dams (10-15' in length) spread about 100' apart along the shore can create enough of a mini-trough about 15 feet off the beach to float most any boat 16' and smaller. Putting the dredge piles on the beach, next to the mouth, was quite possibly the most ineffective and inefficient method ever and a massive waste of cash, every year. Half the pile goes back into the mouth before Thanksgiving. It's totally gone by March. Every year. The coho fishery has run it's course in the Platte. IMO, the blame is not with the Feds, in this case, it's with the DNR insisting that the tiny Platte is the best place to dump a million smolts. There several other systems that could support both the river fishery AND the lake fishery that this level of stocking produces. Platte Bay and Platte River are NOT it. The DNR needs to put the fish *where we can use them* and stop dumping 1 million smolts into a tiny river that averages only 100 CFS!!!


----------



## ThreeDogsDown

I like portions of your thought here. I agree that 800,000 fish planted in the Platte River this year is extensive. 

Why wouldn’t these fish be spread out across the state? I have a feeling there is more to the story. For example, the fish extraction when the fish return, pet food contracts, etc. 

I’d like to see all the tentacles of this Coho Stocking System brought to the surface. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik

"I personally enjoy not having the mouth dredged as it keeps the fishery to the 14' and under boats"

I totally get that one.
I'm 58 this year and I can tell you about so many places I used to fish that were great spots, hard to access, maybe even a little dangerous, but all gone now in the name of public access. I mean they're fishable, safe, and accessible now, but they don't hold fish. Funny that fish seem to like places were people have a hard time getting to them


----------



## Fiskr Hundr

Are you implying that the fish are smarter than us? If so, you may be right.


----------



## toto

Can't disagree with anything you said there benzie, in fact, I have to say I've thought of that rock thing you mentioned; in fact I'd say it's a terrific idea.


----------



## timplant

Walked it today, last 100yds is shallow but watched a guy walk his 17ft Lund deep v through it. Also had two cohos and a king. See you there in the morning!


----------



## timplant

Had 5 in less than an hour this am. Second one jumped out of the live well and back into the lake. A guy watched it and said what the hell! Good morning. Plenty left


----------



## bulletslinger

Was that in the bay or river


Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Salmonous Maximus

timplant said:


> View attachment 786614
> 
> Had 5 in less than an hour this am. Second one jumped out of the live well and back into the lake. A guy watched it and said what the hell! Good morning. Plenty left


Were you the guy we talked to on the way in? We had the kayaks and were asking about lures. 

Even if you weren't, very nice haul.

I don't think that was the norm out there today, most guys I asked had one or maybe a hit or two. Fish were not surfacing like crazy, one here one there where we covered. Marked some, jigged for 2 hours and saw one fish caught around about 20 boats...heard a few caught trolling...checked the river, granted mid-day....was not packed with fish by any means..just a few smaller pods.

Glad somebody found them!

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## malidewd

Salmonous Maximus said:


> Were you the guy we talked to on the way in? We had the kayaks and were asking about lures.
> 
> Even if you weren't, very nice haul.
> 
> I don't think that was the norm out there today, most guys I asked had one or maybe a hit or two. Fish were not surfacing like crazy, one here one there where we covered. Marked some, jigged for 2 hours and saw one fish caught around about 20 boats...heard a few caught trolling...checked the river, granted mid-day....was not packed with fish by any means..just a few smaller pods.
> 
> Glad somebody found them!
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Talked to a couple guys this evening that came from Platte bay. They got 3 in an hour. Said fish were surfacing everywhere.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Salmonous Maximus

Ugh,goes that way sometimes. Some definitely around then lol

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## anthony oriano

timplant said:


> View attachment 786614
> 
> Had 5 in less than an hour this am. Second one jumped out of the live well and back into the lake. A guy watched it and said what the hell! Good morning. Plenty left





timplant said:


> NICE!!! Were you jigging deep or throwing spinners? Thanks in Advance
> View attachment 786614
> 
> Had 5 in less than an hour this am. Second one jumped out of the live well and back into the lake. A guy watched it and said what the hell! Good morning. Plenty left


----------



## anthony oriano

Sorry, for the repetition. Are you guys jigging deep, or casting spinners to shallow fish? Will be up Thursday, and am planning on the run from Frankfort. Everything I've heard says anything but a kayak is a no go at the mouth. Did the rain blow it out some?? Thanks


----------



## timplant

60-90dt in the bay jigging. Fish everywhere. Just shuts down with the sun. Normally. Caught all of mine by 8 and then never saw another caught it was non stop for the first half hour in the dark!


----------



## timplant

anthony oriano said:


> Sorry, for the repetition. Are you guys jigging deep, or casting spinners to shallow fish? Will be up Thursday, and am planning on the run from Frankfort. Everything I've heard says anything but a kayak is a no go at the mouth. Did the rain blow it out some?? Thanks


I have a 16ft flat bottom Lowe and I got stuck right at the mouth going out but I missed the channel. Plenty deep for kayaks.


----------



## Salmonous Maximus

timplant said:


> 60-90dt in the bay jigging. Fish everywhere. Just shuts down with the sun. Normally. Caught all of mine by 8 and then never saw another caught it was non stop for the first half hour in the dark!


So that's my problem.....lol need to get rid of the damn light. 

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gabe T

What kind of jigs are you guys using? Same as in betsie bay like 2 oz Laser minnows for the kangs. Or like walleye jigs? 3/4 oz heads with gulp minnows or something like that? Might drag the yak over there this weekend, debating between that or going to fish homestead, but obviously i'd prefer coho meat.


----------



## timplant

60


Gabe T said:


> What kind of jigs are you guys using? Same as in betsie bay like 2 oz Laser minnows for the kangs. Or like walleye jigs? 3/4 oz heads with gulp minnows or something like that? Might drag the yak over there this weekend, debating between that or going to fish homestead, but obviously i'd prefer coho meat.


heavy spoons.


----------



## malidewd

Gabe T said:


> What kind of jigs are you guys using? Same as in betsie bay like 2 oz Laser minnows for the kangs. Or like walleye jigs? 3/4 oz heads with gulp minnows or something like that? Might drag the yak over there this weekend, debating between that or going to fish homestead, but obviously i'd prefer coho meat.


I’m going to try and get over there with my kayak. Looks like Saturday only. Calling for WNW wind Sunday gusting to 18mph. Tonight would’ve been an awesome night to be out there. It’s like glass out there right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Gabe T

Well convinced some of my buddies to make the trip with me. To fish the river mouth friday night to saturday. Im guessing just like a 3 oz weight to a floating spawn bag and toss it as far as you can?


----------



## malidewd

Gabe T said:


> Well convinced some of my buddies to make the trip with me. To fish the river mouth friday night to saturday. Im guessing just like a 3 oz weight to a floating spawn bag and toss it as far as you can?


If you’re surf fishing, 3oz is overkill unless it’s rough out. I use 10’6” lamiglas float rods for surf fishing. You want something with a soft tip and moderate action. Not to say you won’t catch fish with a shorter, stiffer rod, but your odds will be lower.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Gabe T

I have 12 foot surf rods that I use to whip the **** out of weights. I’ll probably be using those


----------

